
Launchrock for error pages - bgnm2000
http://www.404engine.com
======
Kesty
Since there are not FAQ/About/Explanation pages can you explain what is the
idea behind this ?

Other than an online webpage editor that works in Chrome.

Edit: I'm asking this because I only see a web editor and a save button that
ask you to register and two "sign in" "register" buttons.

Other than that i can't relly tell what this is suppose to be other than what
I can guess by the Website Title.

~~~
bgnm2000
Yup, the idea is you create a page on 404engine, and then drop a script tag on
your static error page. When the error page is called, it loads the page you
created on 404engine dynamically. Tracks requests etc. And it alerts you if
the page has over X requests in a day.

The point is just that, creating good error pages is the last thing anyone
wants to spend time thinking about or doing. So this streamlines that.

~~~
rip747
I really don't understand why you would submit the site to hackernews then.
You only have one shot at a first impression especially if your service is a
paid one and you're trying to make a sale. By not having an explanation of
what the site's purpose, functionality and benefits are, you frustrate
visitors that initially go to the site and risk them just writing it off.

It's a shame because after reading the explanation you give for your service,
this is something that IS extremely useful with a low bar of entry. Please
update the site as I would hate to see you lose revenue.

~~~
bgnm2000
Thanks for your comments! I agree, I need to add some educational info to the
site ASAP. I actually posted a show hn earlier that got about no response,
even though it had a lengthy explanation. I obviously assumed some elements
were obvious that were not. Lesson learned, hopefully it doesn't affect the
launch too much.

------
tribeofone
The irony: <http://www.404engine.com/no404>!

~~~
bgnm2000
On one hand I'm very embarrassed that I forgot that. On the other hand its
kind of like the proof in the pudding for me. I never have time for those damn
things. I'll have a page up tonight.

------
jamiecarruthers
I have absolutely no idea what to do

~~~
bgnm2000
The idea is, you'd double click to start creating elements, and design your
error page, then save. It'll give you a script tag to insert on your static
error page et voila.

~~~
mstroeck
I had no clue what the hell you want me to do :-) Seriously, this needs two or
three lines of good explanatory copy.

~~~
bgnm2000
Agreed - going to be updating it tonight, sorry for the trouble!

------
amirlearner
Interesting. 404 Pages are a pain in the ass to build!

~~~
nicksergeant
They are? They're just like any other web page...

~~~
bgnm2000
Its not that they're difficult - its that they're time consuming and delay
shipping features.

~~~
nicksergeant
I disagree wholeheartedly. I've built web apps for the better part of 10
years, and I've never once thought "man this 404 page is a pain in the ass".

1\. Create file 2\. Write "404: Page not found" 3\. Launch 4\. Make your 404
page not suck ("Go home, search, etc")

~~~
bgnm2000
So I've also been building web apps for 10+ years, and I forgot to put one on
my site - for creating error pages. People are different, I'm obviously trying
to solve a problem that affects me, but maybe not you.

~~~
nicksergeant
Fair enough.

------
romainberger
I thought you would have a cool 404 page for your own website but I was kind
of disappointed :( Nice service though

~~~
bgnm2000
Haha yea I just realized that myself, how embarrassing :)

------
bgnm2000
heres a demo of it in action: <http://guzzed.com/test/404.html>

~~~
illdave
You should know, it looks like that error page actually serves a 200 status
code (which means you run the risk of Google crawling and indexing your error
pages).

~~~
bgnm2000
Thats not a real error page - its just a test showing the script tag
implemented and loading the error page properly.

~~~
krapp
Why the dependency on jQuery, if all you're doing is loading html? That's not
hard to do with native js at all.

It looks nice, and it works, don't get me wrong. I like jQuery. Just seems
unnecessary here.

